# Lake Conroe 10-1-17



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

We fished around Scotts Ridge launch, 7 - 10 for the morning bite. 29 fish total. It is only going to get better for the catfish.







Sorry picture wont post.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*pictures*

Lake Conroe


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice mess of fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Great catch. Were you fishing the channel or the small bay? All I got in channel before were dinks. Also a Mexican angler and his entire family commandeered the entire corner with six or more rods, but he was only angler using them. Nice family. They helped us tote our stuff back to truck and gave us some live minnows and several cats. He does not keep cats.

Only mentioned this because your access to channel is limited when he is there.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Outstanding!!

*Yall Dunn GoouD!*

Would you mind telling us how they were caught? drifting, throw lines, jugs etc and bait used?

Tremendous trip...


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I fish the creek channel drop-offs from the lake to the standing timber near the boat launch. I use jug lines 25 fow with 3 hooks (5/0) circle hooks are the best. My bait is ck livers, keep them cold until they hit the hook. I had 19 jugs out that we ran constantly for 3 hours. Several fish had roe in them. Cooler water will make them easier to catch.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are perfect cats for the table firedog, good job.
I'm ready to get after them hard when the water cools a little, sure makes em friskier.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice catch


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Conroe's wicked whiskers


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice cats!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Even being in my 4th quarter of life I find I still get a little jealous seeing catches/post like this. You did good.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Wow, that's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun0720 (Oct 12, 2017)

Just wondering, what's the spacing between hooks on your jug lines?


----------

